# Phrag. Caudatum



## Duck Slipper (Mar 19, 2019)

Purchased this from Joe Kunisch at Bloomfield Orchids about 1995


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice! I love this group of Phrags. Long petals are so nice.

What are your growing conditions and care routine like? Are these flowers fragrant? Some of them have a musky urine/sweat kind of smell to them. Not entirely unpleasant like it might sound.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 19, 2019)

These are excellent bloomers, very dependable. I fertilize every watering about 1/6-1/4 teaspoon. I don’t vary much with that and try to water at least every other day and daily if sun is shining. I grow under 6 bulb T5’s and in front of south facing windows, and move them outside after frost. I have tried to get specimen plants with 10-15 mature growths but I can’t get that many growths because they bloom. This years blooming plant, puts out new growth and it blooms.
Caudatums are more susceptible to rot so I try to be careful after repotting. Rot problems have always popped up after dividing and repotting. I have never had any rot issues with Grande’s or Sorcerers Apprentice. Duck


----------



## abax (Mar 19, 2019)

Very nice looking plant. I'd love to see a close-up of the blooms.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## eaborne (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 21, 2019)

Duck Slipper said:


> These are excellent bloomers, very dependable. I fertilize every watering about 1/6-1/4 teaspoon. I don’t vary much with that and try to water at least every other day and daily if sun is shining. I grow under 6 bulb T5’s and in front of south facing windows, and move them outside after frost. I have tried to get specimen plants with 10-15 mature growths but I can’t get that many growths because they bloom. This years blooming plant, puts out new growth and it blooms.
> Caudatums are more susceptible to rot so I try to be careful after repotting. Rot problems have always popped up after dividing and repotting. I have never had any rot issues with Grande’s or Sorcerers Apprentice. Duck


Just curious, what's your potting medium, and watering regime?

i don't yet grow this but am chasing it from a few angles (finished killing a flask of it last june ;-) bought a seedling of 'var fortuna' from ecuagenera seems to be growing well ) grandes grow well for me


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 21, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> Just curious, what's your potting medium, and watering regime?
> 
> i don't yet grow this but am chasing it from a few angles (finished killing a flask of it last june ;-) bought a seedling of 'var fortuna' from ecuagenera seems to be growing well ) grandes grow well for me



I pot all orchids in the same medium and repot when I move them all outside. 4 parts Orchiata, 1 part charcoal, 1 part perlite and 1 part gro cubes. Fertilize and water daily when outside in hot summer.
1/4-1/6 teaspoon k-lite.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 21, 2019)

a fav ! Mine's in bud !


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 22, 2019)

Duck Slipper said:


> I pot all orchids in the same medium and repot when I move them all outside. 4 parts Orchiata, 1 part charcoal, 1 part perlite and 1 part gro cubes. Fertilize and water daily when outside in hot summer.
> 1/4-1/6 teaspoon k-lite.


Grow cubes are an interesting addition to the mix.... i have a grow cube and perlite mix i am experimenting with to try and avoid the repotting shock i tend have with my phrags... only 2 months in .....it's hard to decide you want to experiment on a plant when you treat every plant as your favorite ;-) ( i think this is where Ray jumps in and says "you know there is thing called semi hydro that accomplishes those goals for you !" !!!!!  love ya Ray! )


----------



## blondie (Mar 23, 2019)

Stunning fantastic


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Mar 27, 2019)

This is one of my breeding plants.


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 27, 2019)

ThienNgo Le said:


> This is one of my breeding plants.View attachment 14982


wow very pretty and 4 flowers on an inflorescence on that size plant.... are you purposely keeping the plant to a few fans? or is it just working out that way?


----------



## musa (Mar 30, 2019)

Wow, that is a real Beauty!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Apr 2, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> wow very pretty and 4 flowers on an inflorescence on that size plant.... are you purposely keeping the plant to a few fans? or is it just working out that way?


Hi,
It just worked out that way. )


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 3, 2019)

ThienNgo Le said:


> Hi,
> It just worked out that way. )


the reason i asked is that i've seen some growers (very experienced) actively keep their plants to a few fans... or a few pseudo bulbs (for some oncidium growers i know).... and i'm always looking to understand different strategies and reasoning.. (in case it appeared i was getting a little nosey  )


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Apr 4, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> the reason i asked is that i've seen some growers (very experienced) actively keep their plants to a few fans... or a few pseudo bulbs (for some oncidium growers i know).... and i'm always looking to understand different strategies and reasoning.. (in case it appeared i was getting a little nosey  )


That is my goal too. I try to keep most of my plants around 4-5 growths and I will divide them if they get more than 20 growths. But it depends on the hybrids, some compact hybrids are doing well with 20+ growths, I just leave it growth like that.


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 18, 2019)

One of few Phrags that I used to grow...Lovely!


----------



## abax (Apr 18, 2019)

Thank you, DS, for the close up shot. Very graceful
blooms that catch the eye. Now I have to have one.


----------

